# need help reprogramming a wabbit



## tomthetank (Sep 3, 2013)

Any help would be great, new to dcc. i have a dcc specialties wabbit i'm using with a tortoise. I need to reprogram the wabbit to factory settings . Im using a nce power cab 10 the wabbit cv 63 needs to be set to 42 any idea how to change the and get to the cv settings on the nce? thanks. tom


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Is it not following the manual?

I have not read the manual, but many DCC specialties things need a jumper set to do the programming.

Greg


----------



## tomthetank (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks greg needed to move the jumpers for programming, tom


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

And all this time I thought a wabbit had two big ears and jumped around on its hind legs! (I'm sorry, I just couldn't help myself)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Glad to know my guess helped.

I think that most DCC specialties stuff is done that way, and POM.

Greg


----------

